# Paph Wossner Ministar



## paphreek (Aug 5, 2010)

Paph Wossner Ministar = (henryanum x helenae)


----------



## raymond (Aug 5, 2010)

big flower for the plant very nice


----------



## John M (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow; helenae is very dominant!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 6, 2010)

goegeous... together with Wössner Zwerg (xbarbigerum), my favorite primary with helenae...


----------



## Bolero (Aug 6, 2010)

Very very nice, a good outcome for those parents.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 6, 2010)

soo cool; very interesting the few henry spottings remaining on the dorsal!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 6, 2010)

ooo, I like that!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 6, 2010)

Ross,
Nice cross, ugly background!oke:


----------



## emydura (Aug 6, 2010)

John M said:


> Wow; helenae is very dominant!



For shape. Henryanum seems more dominant for colour. 

Nice Ross. One of my favourite helane hybrids as well. So easy to grow.

David


----------



## etex (Aug 6, 2010)

Very nice cross!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 6, 2010)

Very interesting and beautiful cross!


----------



## Jorch (Aug 6, 2010)

very cute!! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2010)

That's a cutie, Ross. I'm surprised the henryanum spotting doesn't come through.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 6, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> That's a cutie, Ross. I'm surprised the henryanum spotting doesn't come through.



I've got a few more. We'll see how they turn out.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 6, 2010)

John M said:


> Wow; helenae is very dominant!


I with held commenting, that was my first thought too John but then there's that big colorful pouch which isn't saying helenae.



SlipperFan said:


> That's a cutie, Ross. I'm surprised the henryanum spotting doesn't come through.


That part disappoints me, but as Ross said, he has more!


----------



## emydura (Aug 6, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> I with held commenting, that was my first thought too John but then there's that big colorful pouch which isn't saying helenae.
> 
> 
> That part disappoints me, but as Ross said, he has more!



All the colour seems to be henryanum. Pink pouch, brown petals and green dorsal. 

The spots didn't really come through on mine either. I can't recall seeing this hybrid with heavy spotting.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11522

David


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh, now that is totally cute. :smitten:


----------



## paphreek (Aug 6, 2010)

emydura said:


> All the colour seems to be henryanum. Pink pouch, brown petals and green dorsal.
> 
> The spots didn't really come through on mine either. I can't recall seeing this hybrid with heavy spotting.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reminder on yours, David. They are similar, but I like your dorsal a little better. It looks like it may take a back cross to bring out the dorsal spots.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 6, 2010)

if you check the latest Orchid digest, there is a photo of one with more spots (not heavily spotted, but obviously more than in the two plants shown here). All the Wössner Ministar I have seen are morelike the one in Orchid digest.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks, Ramon, for the reminder about the Orchid digest article. That one does have more spotting, but the spots are still tiny.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 7, 2010)

cutie..  I like..


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 7, 2010)

Another cutie!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2010)

paphreek said:


> I've got a few more. We'll see how they turn out.


Please be sure to post photos as they come into bloom.


----------



## anwo (Aug 10, 2010)

beautiful!  how tall is this sweety?


----------



## paphreek (Aug 11, 2010)

anwo said:


> beautiful!  how tall is this sweety?



The stem from base to flower is about 6cm.


----------



## fibre (Aug 11, 2010)

anwo said:


> beautiful!  how tall is this sweety?



Welcome anwo!


----------



## toddybear (Aug 11, 2010)

too cute!


----------



## anwo (Aug 11, 2010)

paphreek said:


> The stem from base to flower is about 6cm.



a must have!^^thx




fibre said:


> Welcome anwo!



haha thank u!^^


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Aug 12, 2010)

WOW! I need some of these! *writes flask/compot of Wossner Ministar on wish list*


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2010)

I see we have a new member.

Hi, anwo -- tell us about yourself. And welcome to Slippertalk!


----------



## anwo (Aug 13, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I see we have a new member.
> 
> Hi, anwo -- tell us about yourself. And welcome to Slippertalk!



Wow this is the first community I know, where members recognize a new member! I really like it! Thank you  But this thread is maybe the wrong place to introduce myself! ;-) 

Short: Andreas, 22years old from Germany (I know my english is not perfect but I always try my best! I formally apologise!!!! ;-) ), student of architecture, addicted since nearly 10 years with a little break in between because of to much school stress! ;-)


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 13, 2010)

No need to apologize. You are doing fine. Some of us who were born into the English language don't speak it so well!

If you'd like to give a bigger introduction, the place for that is category, "Greetings and Salutations".


----------

